
Show HN: PaperCSS – The Less Formal CSS Framework - rhyneav
https://www.getpapercss.com/
======
bozo_z_clown
Great looking and easy to use … what more could one ask for? Also, the Github
community that is springing up is already making cool improvements.

~~~
rhyneav
Thank you! Making it easy to use and understand was really important to me,
especially with flexbox.

Also, the community has been a wonderful suprise! I expected maybe a couple of
comments with feedback, not a dozen pull requests in the first week. It's been
a lot of fun seeing what others add to PaperCSS, and I'm excited to see how it
evolves.

------
stephenr
This could be interesting for rendering mock-up interfaces/wireframes.

------
qrv3w
I don't know what I'd use this for, but I love it - thanks!

~~~
rhyneav
Thank you! I appreciate that :)

------
deadcoder0904
Great job Rhyne. Looks awesome

~~~
rhyneav
Thank you! I appreciate that!

